# "Error on page" when I go to ebay?????



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I make about 85% of my living from ebay, and am in a world of hurt!!!

Everytime I go to ebay, it reads "Done, with error on page".

The biggest problem is that when I go to list, the category selector page reads "Error on page".

And when....and it is rare that I make it past that page, pictures are taking FOREVER to load. Often, it says "Error on page".

I am an idiot when it comes to computers.

I am on Windows XP (home edition I think.)

Last week, lightning (I think) got my dial up modem, so I switched to this computer, which is much newer. Never any problems with this unit, but it sat for a year unused.

*HELP!!!!!!!*  

I am lost!!!!!!! Where do I start????

Thank you so much for your time!!!!!!!

I am grateful for your help and knowledge!!!!!!

Clove


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You have something nasty in your cache. Use a different browser. If you're using IE, try downloading FireFox or Flock. The Mozilla products use their own cache.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you so much!!!

How do I go about downloading Firefox or flock?

I apologize for asking dumb stuff. I don't mind doing the work, I am just ignorant!!!!

Is there anyway to clean out the cache?

By the way, is the 'nasty stuff' a virus? I recall, well over a year ago, opening up a pfishing email, that I nearly fell for.

Thank you!!!!

Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am starting to figure this out.

Just googled cleaning cache.

I just wonder....when I almost got hooked with the ebay phishing email, I wonder if they were able to junk up my cache, just to keep me from selling????? I am 

I am only having problems when I try to list an item.

Thank you!!!
Clove


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> How do I go about downloading Firefox or flock?


http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Okay-
I got the cache cleared out.

I can choose a category now when I am selling on ebay.

I still think that the pfishing email wanting my password to 'settle a claim against my ebay account' carried a virus to block my ebay selling capabilities.

****Pictures are still taking a long time to load. A simple snapshot from my Kodak is taking *5 minutes to load.* It used to take a minute or less to load 2 pictures.

What can I do to fix that problem????

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!

I am learning some stuff!

Clove


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> ****Pictures are still taking a long time to load. A simple snapshot from my Kodak is taking *5 minutes to load.* It used to take a minute or less to load 2 pictures.


That's probably on the eBay end. They get that way sometimes.


----------

